# Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekennen



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2010)

PRESSEMITTEILUNG

*Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekennen​*
Behm: Völlig inakzeptables Wegducken
„Die Bundesregierung duckt sich beim Schutz des bedrohten Aals weg und will sich nicht zu einem Exportstopp für Glasaale bekennen. Stattdessen will sie mit einer Festlegung warten, bis die EU sämtliche Aalbewirtschaftungspläne ausgewertet
hat. Das ist angesichts der Warnungen von Fischereiwissenschaftlern vor einem Zusammenbruch der Aal-Population völlig unverständlich und inakzeptabel.“ 

Mit
diesen Worten kritisierte die Fischereipolitikerin der bündnisgrünen Bundestagsfraktion, Cornelia Behm, die Antworten der Bundesregierung auf ihre schriftlichen
Fragen zum Thema Exportstopp für Jung-Aale. Darin hatte Behm um Auskunft darum gebeten, ob die Bundesregierung die Forderung nach einem Exportstopp für Jung-Aale unterstützt, und wie sich die Bundesregierung in dem Gremium verhalten
hat, das über diese Exportquoten entscheidet.

„Wenn die Wissenschaftler einen sofortigen Fangstopp für den Aal fordern, dann ist es den betroffenen Binnenfischern überhaupt nicht vermittelbar, dass ihre französischen
und spanischen Kollegen die Jungfische ihres bisherigen Brotfisches weiter für den direkten Verzehr und für die Fischzucht nach Ostasien exportieren können,“ kritisiert Behm. „Bei anderen Seefischen hat die EU Schutzvorschriften
zum Schutz von Jungfischen bis hin zum Rückwurfgebot für untermaßige Fische erlassen. Nur beim Aal soll das nicht gelten? Worauf und auf wen meint die Bundesregierung
hier eigentlich Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen? Warum handelt sie
auch hier so opportunistisch wie bereits beim ‚Roten Thun’ nach dem Muster ‚Auf eine Position der EU-Kommission warten, sich dieser Haltung dann einfach anschließen’?
Ambitionierte Artenschutzpolitik sieht jedenfalls anders aus.“

„Ich sehe keinen Grund, erst auf die Auswertung der Aalbewirtschaftungspläne zu warten“, sagte Behm. „Denn die diesbezügliche Diagnose der Fischereiwissenschaft
ist bereits eindeutig.“ 

Sie wird mit den Worten zitiert: „Die Wiederaufbaupläne für den Aal erreichen ihr Ziel nicht, weil es für die notwendigen Freisetzungsprogramme nicht mehr genug Glasaale gibt. Diese Managementpläne kommen offensichtlich zu spät.“

Die bündnisgrüne Bundestagsfraktion wird im Frühjahr zum Schutz des Aals ein Fachgespräch durchführen
15. Februar 2010


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

warum sollten die auch nur mal was sinnvolles beschließen :r

ich hab die nicht gewählt ! ;-)


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich hab die nicht gewählt ! ;-)



Ja, keiner will's gewesen sein :m


----------



## Herbynor (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

Komisch keiner hat die geählt und trotzdem sind se drann.


----------



## Bassey (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

Ich fühle mich durch A. Merkel & G. Westerwave im Ausland optisch unterrepräsentiert!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich durch A. Merkel & G. Westerwave im Ausland optisch unterrepräsentiert!



Sind sie Dir zu mager?


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

Och nee jetzt bekommen wir schon dieses Regierungsgezicke per Pressemeldung... :v
Wer ist eigentlich Cornelia Behm?!


----------



## Bassey (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Sind sie Dir zu mager?



Hast du dir die beiden mal angesehn? :q:q:q:q

Das hat mit Mager nix zu tun...


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

wollte damit nicht die Bundesregierung kritisieren ... hat hier wahrlich nix zu suchen ... :m

aber was "sinnvolle" Aktionen für den Schutz der Flora & Fauna angeht kommt seit langen wahrlich *absolut nix *sinnvolles #q
weder was die Glasaale angeht - noch Fischereiquoten für die Ostsee noch sonstwas ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*



> Wer ist eigentlich Cornelia Behm?!


Siehe in der Meldung:


> Mit diesen Worten kritisierte die Fischereipolitikerin der bündnisgrünen Bundestagsfraktion, Cornelia Behm,


----------



## AWebber (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

DAS isse


AWebber


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

Das war eigentlich eine rein rhetorische Frage die die Unwichtigkeit 
dieser Oppositionspolitikerin unterstreichen sollte, aber trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Berlinerstar (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

Müsste man mal ne Demonstration organisieren zum schutz der Aale. Aber ob sich genug daran beteiligen ist die Frage??
Auch hier gibt es noch Leute die die Aale solange fangen wollen bis sie ausgerottet sind.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich durch A. Merkel & G. Westerwave im Ausland optisch unterrepräsentiert!



Verdammt, ich dachte schon es geht um Inhalte und Qualifikation, aber Optik ist bei Politikern ja auch viel entscheidender...#d


----------



## jac (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Müsste man mal ne Demonstration organisieren zum schutz der Aale. Aber ob sich genug daran beteiligen ist die Frage??



#6Ich ginge mit!




Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Auch hier gibt es noch Leute die die Aale solange fangen wollen bis sie ausgerottet sind.



Deshalb freu ich mich über jeden Beitrag der hier im Forum auftaucht und der die Problematik klar darlegt. Vieleicht überdenkt der ein oder andere die Situation nochmal.

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Bassey (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich dachte schon es geht um Inhalte und Qualifikation, aber Optik ist bei Politikern ja auch viel entscheidender...#d



Das sollte ein Scherz sein... :vik:
Wenn wir nichts mehr zu Lachen hätten wäre die Welt doch sehr traurig!


----------



## andy72 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

nur mal den arsch hochkriegen internetaktionismus bringt nix!!!



> Jeder Bürger der Europäischen Union oder jede Person mit Wohnort in einem Mitgliedstaat der Europäischen Union kann allein oder zusammen mit anderen Personen in Angelegenheiten, die in die Tätigkeitsbereiche der Union fallen und die ihn oder sie unmittelbar betreffen, eine Petition an das Europäische Parlament richten. Auch Unternehmen, Organisationen oder Vereinigungen mit Sitz in der Europäischen Union können dieses Petitionsrecht ausüben, das durch den Vertrag garantiert ist.
> Eine Petition kann als Beschwerde oder Ersuchen abgefasst sein und sich auf Angelegenheiten von öffentlichem oder privatem Interesse beziehen.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

das aus Holland :

News und Neuigkeiten rund ums Angeln in den Niederlanden

Aktuell: Händler fassungslos wegen Glasaalexport
glasaaleAMSTERDAM - NeVePaling, der niederländische Verband der Aalhändler, ist fassungslos über die Zustimmung der französischen Regierung zur Ausfuhr von 52 Mio. Glasaalen.

Um den Aalbestand in Europa aufrecht zu halten, gilt auch in diesem Jahr ein Fangverbot für Aale in den Niederlanden. Laut dem Präsidenten von NeVePaling, Alex Koelewijn, geht es bei der französischen Erlaubnis um ein Vielfaches der Fänge in den Niederlanden. Export-Lizenzen dürfen in den Niederlanden nur gewährt werden, wenn nachgewiesen wird, dass die Ausfuhr den natürlichen Bestand nicht beeinträchtigt.

Laut Koelewijn ist der Kilopreis für Glasaal, nach der französischen Entscheidung in diesem Monat, von 200 Euro auf 900 Euro gestiegen. Die Chinesen sind erpicht auf die europäischen Glasaale, die in Mastbetrieben landen und schließlich in orientalischen Gerichten verschwinden.


----------



## Wander-HH (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ... Laut Koelewijn ist der Kilopreis für Glasaal, nach der französischen Entscheidung in diesem Monat, von 200 Euro auf 900 Euro gestiegen ...


Haben die Exporteure in Deutschland vielleicht auch für die FDP gespendet? :q


----------



## paling (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

einzige Möglichkeit für uns ist Unterschriftenlisten in jedem Angelshop auslegen und nach festgelegtem Enddatum an das Bundeskanzleramt schicken,das mit der Hoffnung das dort mal jemand wach wird:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Betty (10. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

Ich wünsche allen Petry Jüngern ein petry heil für dieses jahr.
Ich selber komme aus MV und weiß das wir keine aale mehr in der elbe fangen dürfen.
Aber wenn ich hier so diese antw.lese auf dieses Thema glaube ich wissen einige garnicht worum es eigentlich richtig geht.
Stopp,bitte nun nicht gleich böse werden.
Ich finde das thema einfach für hobby angler wie uns einfach zu ernst.
Es geht in diesem titel nicht um Aale fangen bis sie ausgerrottet sind,es geht auch nicht um namen und aussehen der politiker.
Wie geschrieben dürfen wir in MV keine aale in der elbe mehr fangen,der haken dabei ist das die anderen bundesländer nicht mitziehen.
Stellt sich die frage warum sollten sie auch?
Fangen wir wirklich soviele aale das sie bald aussterben?
Naja kann ja wohl keiner wirklich glauben oder?
stellt euch vor MV in der mitte auf einem abschnitt von 8km links und rechts dürfen sie aale angeln,was bedeutet das?? links und rechts freuen sich das wir die aale ziehen lassen.
Hier im titel geht es dadrum das die bundesregierung kein veto gegenüber frankreich und vorallem spanien einlegt.
Die europa union hat deutschland verwarnd das sie zuwenig für den bestand des aales tut gibt aber gleichzeitig den franzosen die erlaubniss 40 Tonnen !!!!! glasaal zu fangen.
so zusammen mit spanien die eh schon immer die glasaale weggefischt haben,könnt ihr euch ja nun selbst ein bild machen was hier bei uns noch an aal ankommt.
Mit uns normalen angler hat es eigentlich nichts zutun es sei jeder würde sich an mindesmaße halten aber heute werden ja schon schnürsenkel mitgenommen um nur zu sagen ich habe ein aal.
Sollte ich nun falsch liegen und den einen oder anderen auf die füße getreten haben bitte ich um entschuldigung.
Gruß Detlef#c


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*



Betty schrieb:


> erlaubniss 40 Tonnen !!!!! glasaal zu fangen.




ja, es ist nicht zu fassen #q
wieviel Tonnen mögen das an ausgewachsenen Aalen nur sein .... was wiegt ein Glasaal ? nen paar Gramm |kopfkrat


----------



## jannisO (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung will sich nicht zu Exportstopp für Glasaale bekenn*

Erst gestern sah ich einen Bericht im TV wo Glasaale gefangen, getötet und zubereitet wurden. Ich hät an die Decke springen können.#q#q#q  :v:v:v


----------

